# Arnold unhappy with modern bodybuilding



## AnaSCI (Mar 18, 2015)

Normally when Arnold Schwarzenegger talks about bodybuilding, there's a smile on his face as wide as his back from his glory days.

But this time, he isn't happy.

The former 7 x Mr. Olympia champion has compared the physiques of today's Mr Olympia competitors to a "bottle", and says the judges need to start favouring more aesthetic and narrow waisted bodybuilders.

Speaking at what appears to be the Arnold Classic in the USA, Arnold says the sport can get more people training by rewarding those with more "beautiful" physiques.

"We have to make sure we are rewarding the right guys because if you reward the right guys then everyone will start training to have a beautiful body again" he said.

In a stinging attack on the sport that made him a household name, the actor called upon the internet, magazines and "every other means there is" to "call out on those judges."

"Because that's how you create the change, by calling out and getting involved and saying 'this is unacceptable the way bodybuilding is going.'"

"We want to see the most beautiful and most athletic bodies up there on stage" he added.

Arnold also reminisced on the old days of bodybuilding, referring to the legendary Steve Reeves as the poster boy for the ideal physique.

"Look at the old days when Steve Reeves won, if you saw him at the beach you'd say to yourself, 'I would love to have this guy's body, look how beautful this man looks.' But that's not what we can say today about these guys who win the competitions."

Arnold also had a bit to say about the growing waistlines of competitors today, something that many fans have poked fun at online in recent times. 

"You've got to look at everything, for instance so many of those guys have their stomachs sticking out....it used to be that you should have a V-shaped body, now it's like, I dunno, a bottle shaped body or something like that" he said.






"It's a weird thing that's happening on stage that no one can pull in their stomach anymore for a long period of time and stand on stage with a vacuum and pulled in stomach, shoulders out, and can look athletic....it doesn't look right anymore."

He also took the opportunity to single out IFBB chairman Jim Mannion, and urge all fans and all forms of media to question him and his collegues as to why the sport is in the current state it is in today. 

"He's (Mannion) in charge of judging, he's in charge of picking the judges, you have to talk to him" he said.

"You magazines, and also the internet and every other means there is - call out on him and call out on those judges." 

Australian bodybuilding Legend Lee Priest, who was once an IFBB competitor and who recently won the Mr Universe title, believes Arnold is spot on.

When asked by FIT'N'FLEXED was Arnold Schwarzenegger right with his assesment, Lee Priest declared: "yeah he is."

Priest added that the judges should "judge how they are meant to judge" but pointed out that he believes the fans hold a lot of power.

"They (the fans) should complain or not watch shows" he said.

"Oh Arnold can say this and people are like 'oh this is great.' I been saying it for years and got life suspension, I can't even go into IFBB show." Priest said.

"So really they can all f*ck off. Now you all wanna jump on the band wagon because Arnold said something?"

"No one supported me when I said all this so f*ck the lot" he said.







Arnold Says Call Out The Judges (We Want Changes) - YouTube


----------



## srd1 (Mar 18, 2015)

I think the biggest problem with todays bodybuilding is the issues competitors have with their health trying to get as big as they are. If bodybuilders were competing at the 210 to 230 range again instead of the 290 to 300+ range there would be alot fewer brothers in iron leaving us to soon. Just my thoughts.


----------



## willieaames (Aug 7, 2015)

I agree. Bodybuilding is all about looking like a freak instead of having a nice physique.
I think physique contests are going to be the future of bodybuilding. As long as Sadik doesn't keep winning. I mean that guy should be in bodybuilding contest by now.


----------



## Manticore (Aug 9, 2015)

I also prefer the golden age of body building.   Tbh most of the really highly ranked pros just look like mountains of muscle.  I prefer an aesthetic quality as well.  I think that they can compete between the old numbers and the current ones and look great, not anywhere near 300 pounds maybe in the 250 range.


----------



## rangerjockey (Aug 10, 2015)

IMO the above photo, you see no growth gut, small waists, muscular fit bodybuilders.  The science behind massive growth has gotten "to good".  Of course I am a product of bodybuiding in the mid to late 80's.  Which was pre-GH, except for people who had big $, like  Lyle Alzado, we know what happened to him and getting some contaminated growth.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 13, 2015)

I couldn't agree more with all of you. The only way to change it would be as was alluded to and put a weight limit on a show. It would be by height on the supers. But, sadly the wheels have come off and the promoters are in bed with the trainers which are really just chemists as well as the supplement companies. 

Tell ferrah or nichols they are out of a job and see what response you get.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Aug 13, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> I couldn't agree more with all of you. The only way to change it would be as was alluded to and put a weight limit on a show. It would be by height on the supers. But, sadly the wheels have come off and the promoters are in bed with the trainers which are really just chemists as well as the supplement companies.
> 
> Tell ferrah or nichols they are out of a job and see what response you get.
> 
> Hawk



I agree. My first training book was Brother Iron Sister Steel by Dave Drapper.  He talks about this  in a whole chapter!! BUT...none of those guys have any legs.

It's still bullshit what happened to Lee Priest.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 14, 2015)

psych said:


> I agree. My first training book was Brother Iron Sister Steel by Dave Drapper.  He talks about this  in a whole chapter!! BUT...none of those guys have any legs.
> 
> It's still bullshit what happened to Lee Priest.



A classic for sure! But better no legs then huge guts and synthol shoulders lol.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Aug 14, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> A classic for sure! But better no legs then huge guts and synthol shoulders lol.
> 
> Hawk



Yeah but huge shoulders and thick abs or even guts is a powerlfiting norm         Slim waist looks too feminine to me.  Rather be a Mack truck than a tricked out Scion.....


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 14, 2015)

Damn Priest looks good in that pic!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 16, 2015)

psych said:


> Yeah but huge shoulders and thick abs or even guts is a powerlfiting norm         Slim waist looks too feminine to me.  Rather be a Mack truck than a tricked out Scion.....



Yeah and thankfully pling ain't no beauty competition. 

Hawk


----------

